# Things that make me say hmmmm....



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

A friend of mine was in a pet store in delaware and said he saw a P that was labeled "Big Head Piranha".. He said the body was round but the nose came to a point. I told him it sounded like he was describing most of the Serrasalmus species, but the whole "Big Head" thing was a new one to me. So my question is; Is there ANY P's out there that could've been given "Big Head" as a nickname or common name? Maybe a High Back Black Rohm? It's an innocent question, not trying to be funny or anything. So be nice, as dumb as this may sound!

Thanks
-Sarah

Sorry! No pix.







I wasn't there, and you KNOW I would've HAD to have gotten a pic of that one!


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

reeeely stupid lfs!


----------

